# Small Business Mac accounting software?



## Tacoma (Apr 3, 2013)

Quick Books Pro for Mac is expensive- $179.00 download. Reviews say there are many "glitches". Does anyone know of a small business Mac accounting software that has accountant reports and works good?


----------



## Mooselover (May 4, 2009)

have you researched your industry for accounting software options? i used QB for over 15 yrs. yep, it's pricey but well worth the cost. i ran books for an automotive business for over 8 yrs. QB constantly wanted us to update our software. i didn't do it because of the cost associated with it. old software worked great for our needs for 8 yrs. if you don't plan on using QB's online banking or bill pay, you might get a good run for $179. i have to say, i really REALLY loved QB. i see lots of businesses moving to peachtree software but there's always the startup cost with that too. 

if you need any help, PM me and i'll try to assist. ~ML


----------

